# Califur May 30th, 31st and June 1st, 2014 - Irvine, California (Los Angeles)



## OggyWolf (Apr 2, 2014)

Califur is revving up for another amazing year! We have A LOT in store for you as we have taken on the theme Califur 2014: Hollywood Past and Present. This means you will see all sorts of famous faces around and about the convention. Visiting from out of area? We're only a hop from Disneyland and the beach! 

This year we have:

*Beastcub* as our *Fursuit Guest of Honor*
*Dustmeat* as our *Artist Guest of Honor*

http://califur.com/guests-of-honor-goh/

As an EXTRA special guest: 

*Greg Weisman* the creator of *Disney's Gargoyles* and the *executive producer for Star Wars Rebels*! 
http://califur.com/guests-of-honor-goh/special-guests/ 


Califur has so much to offer! With a formal Guest of Honor Dinner, you can dine with our special guests and you don't even have to be a Patron! 
Though we do love our Patrons, and word is we have an extra special gift for them this year. (Shhh secret!)

*Have a peek at the fun we had last year: *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JezQSq6ak_8

*And check out our BRAND NEW hotel layout with Vid our Cochair as your Hotel guide:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZH0jkDG7zc



www.califur.com


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 14, 2014)

Califur has just added another Special Musical and Animation Guest: Michael Fremer

Michael Fremer is the editor of Analog Planet a vinyl-centric website that incorporates the content of musicangle.com, his former music review website. Heâ€™s also senior contributing editor at Stereophile magazine and contributing editor at Sound & Vision magazine.
Heâ€™s produced and hosted two vinyl related DVDs: â€œ21st Century Vinyl: Michael Fremerâ€™s Practical Guide to Turntable Set-up,â€ and â€œItâ€™s a Vinyl World, After All.â€ Fremer has presented his Turntable Set-Up Seminar to appreciative audiences around the world.
Heâ€™s also been on MTV, The Today Show, CNN, and hundreds of other radio and television shows throughout the United States, talking about the high-end audio listening experience and the ongoing, unlikely resurgence of LP vinyl records.
His other credits include supervising the Academy Award nominated soundtrack to the 1982 Disney science fiction feature film TRON and co-writing the animated feature film â€œAnimalympics,â€ on which he also provided voices along with Gilda Radner, Billy Crystal and Harry Shearer.


----------



## Flare_the_Fragon (Apr 26, 2014)

oh sweet! Cant wait to go! for my FIRST furry convention!!!


----------



## Cpl Kitfox (May 6, 2014)

what is the price of going and can we get a address for the hotel?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 6, 2014)

Ill be going, also all the info you need for the con is on the website. This will be the third or fourth con with that theme...


----------



## OggyWolf (May 8, 2014)

Price for going: http://califur.com/registration/

Address: 18000 Von Karman Ave, Irvine, CA 92612


----------



## Snobahr (May 20, 2014)

Wulfenbahr Arts is confirmed for the Dealer's Den, and we're running a wooden badge special (for delivery at the convention)! We're so looking forward to it!


----------



## Gator Joe (May 20, 2014)

Irvine isn't Los Angeles, it's not even in the same county. Irvine is in Orange County.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 20, 2014)

Locals tend to call the OC/LA region Los Angeles. An example of this is the Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim. ( Anaheim is in the OC) This is due to people knowing where the greater LAX area is. Disneyland classifies itself as being in Los Angeles as well.


----------



## Gator Joe (May 20, 2014)

OggyWolf said:


> Locals tend to call the OC/LA region Los Angeles. An example of this is the Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim. ( Anaheim is in the OC) This is due to people knowing where the greater LAX area is. Disneyland classifies itself as being in Los Angeles as well.



I am a local. I live in Inglewood. The one thing I hate about Southern California is how everyone considers it as Los Angeles. I mean, I hate being in San Bernardino County and people still refer to it as the Greater Los Angeles Area. I guess it's great for those who love L.A. Personally, I hate L.A. I'm a redneck outdoorsman. I associate myself more with the rural parts of Los Angeles County, some parts of Orange County, and especially San Bernardino County. And to us, the Angels are not the "Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim." They've always been the Anaheim Angels, and they always will be. I'm not a baseball fan, but I like seein' my Angels do well. And when it comes to hockey, you know how much we love our Ducks. I go to Disneyland and Disney California Adventure multiple times every month. My half-sister works there, and I have friends who work there. I've never heard Disneyland classify itself as being in Los Angeles. L.A. has nothing on Anaheim. I absolutely love Anaheim and Buena Park (Knott's Berry Farm). I live in enemy territory (Dodgers and Kings). lol My sport is NASCAR, though. That's why I associate myself mostly with San Bernardino County, 'cause that's the heart of NASCAR for Southern California. I love just goin' out to Rancho Cucamonga any time of year hangin' out with my So Cal redneck brethren. :3 I would love to stay in California my whole life, I really want to move to Crestline. But it seems you can't escape the "Greater Los Angeles Area" no matter where you are in Southern California, and I just don't want to be associated with L.A. That's why I plan on moving to Alabama. :3


----------



## powderhound (May 20, 2014)

I'm going. Who else?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 20, 2014)

powderhound said:


> I'm going. Who else?


Yay!


----------



## wolfx241 (May 22, 2014)

Ladies and Gentlefurs, I have a room booked for the 29th - the 1st for califur

I need 3 more people for my room

im charging $80 per person, if you dont mind sharing the room with 6 people then you are welcome, 

I have a few rules i must point out 

1: please have fun and be respectful to your other roomies

2: No drugs unless perscribed

3: if you must have naughty times, please be considerate and wait till the room is empty, and dont take too long. (people need to come and rest up there too)

4: If you drink, please try not to go overboard.

Other than that please come on in

I accept cash, Card (card reader available in person) and paypal.

if you wish to room with me and my friends please send me a reply to this email


justinpickette@yahoo.com


----------



## OggyWolf (May 28, 2014)

You may want to tweet @califur to get some help with this. I know that the twitter team has been hard at work replying and retweeting all the room communication.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 28, 2014)

I dunno how you guys do it.
Sharing rooms with strangers, id be paranoid as fuck about people man handling my fursuit and my other personal property. That would drive me nuts!


----------



## powderhound (May 30, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I dunno how you guys do it.
> Sharing rooms with strangers, id be paranoid as fuck about people man handling my fursuit and my other personal property. That would drive me nuts!



I'm gonna handle your fursuit...


----------

